# اريد معرفة كيف تصنع طائرة بحجم صغير



## moamenasd (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله لكم وعليكم في كل ما تقدموه فى هذا المنتدى الرائع
بس استوقفنى منتدى الطيران وببحث فيه من فترة على صنع طائرة تستطيع الاقلاع والهبوط وتكون صغيرة وانا هاوى واحب اعرف كيفية عمل طائرة من الالف الى الياء لانى نفسى اعمل حاجة بايدى واتمنى لو اعرف اجتهد واصنع نموذج صغير وياريت تكون بسيطة لان فى مجال الطيران جديد 
كان فى نماذج موجودة بس عن طريقة لف متور او تعديل فيه ومواضيع تانية عن البودى الخارجى للطائرة والاجنحة بس مفيش شرح كامل لنموذج صغير واتمنى احصل منكم عليكم
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## atomic engineer (20 فبراير 2009)

www.profili2.com ستجد عليه ماتريد ان شاء الله


----------



## mimouni (18 فبراير 2010)

_ 
شكرا لكم على الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا
_


----------

